# VW 2003 Autosleeper Topaz zig panel question



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, can you help. In a VW 2003 T5 Topaz we are trying to find out what/how the switch is used on the zig electrical panel. It is the switch on the left side of panel that has Hab at the top and veh at the bottom and a central - presumeably the off position. Can you tell me when and for what you actually this switch for. Thanks for any help.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Pilchards said:


> Hi, can you help. In a VW 2003 T5 Topaz we are trying to find out what/how the switch is used on the zig electrical panel. It is the switch on the left side of panel that has Hab at the top and veh at the bottom and a central - presumeably the off position. Can you tell me when and for what you actually this switch for. Thanks for any help.


I'm not familiar with your particular MH but from your description it is the switch to control the 12V source for the habitation side of the MH (lights, pump etc). In the Hab position the habitation battery should be feeding the lights. In the Veh position the engine battery will be used. Best to leave it at all times in the Hab position (or the central off position if you're not using the van). In the event that you completely flatten the habitation battery the switch allows you to use the engine battery as a back up. The only thing to be careful of then though is that you don't flatten the engine battery too.

On some electrical systems the switch may also control which battery is charged by the onboard charger when on a mains hook up.

Phil


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Phil, explained well and I fully understand it now (unless somebody tells me different!!)


----------

